# Campsite with English guests



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

We went to northern Ppain last year and found ourselves in a lovely large site nr Escala, however there were hardly any English people and miles away from town. it was a disappointment especially as the website etc all said escala. Got a bit fed up just chatting to hubby for 3 weeks!

Can anyone recommend a nice site near or on the beach,with mainly English people and in walking distance to town.
many thanks


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a look at La Siesta, Callella de Palafrugell - who accept no bookings from spanish/catalan guests. They have mainly english, but also dutch, belgian guests, etc. Near to a lovely beach, within walking distance of restuarants etc. Further down the coast, Platja D'Aro, Sant Feliu de Guixols - several beachside campsites. Camping Castell De Montgri in L'Estartit has plenty of Engligh guests and entertainment, its a hillside campsite, but has a bus to the beach. Camping de Pals is on the beach, Pals is a small town.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds alright to me! I try to avoid the English abroad. Could you not have just moved on?


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

no, we had only just bought our MH and booked our site in advance.

thanks for the info will have a look.


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*l,estartit*

hi we stayed at la sirena on the edge of l,estartit 4 english and welsh cpls next to us would strongly recommend. will be back there next sept . kevin


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

O M G foreigners in spain what is the world coming too   

Cromer in norfolk have some nice sites 99.9 percent british people close to town and beach. No ferries needed but cold in winter.  

Steve


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

In our family we always have a bit of debate about this.

I'd rather I was on a site (abroad) with no British on it, while the rest of the family prefer a bit of social interaction with fellow Brits

Dont get me wrong if they are there I will willingly engage with them but I go on holiday to get away from the tele, depressing news etc and talking about the weather.

One site we were on last year on the pitch next to us a couple spent about three hours "fannying" about with their satellite dish, then they started arguing because the mum had missed Eastenders.

I'm quite comfortable with my own company and a bottle of plonk


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We read on a travel review of a hotel in Salou that the lady was really upset the receptionist was Spanish and thought it disgusting that the guests on either side of their room was also Spanish. Its shocking to think the Spanish like to work and holiday in Spain as well.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't understand folk in Norfolk either what language do they speak


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

we dont want you to understand us , if you did you would know we are talking about you ,


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Camping Alegria in Benecarlo is Engish owned and run and a lot of English living on site. Not far from town near the beach. A relaxed site 6amp electric and discounts for longer stays.

Andy


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you to the earlier sensible replies and we are currently exploring those sites on the net.

We go to Spain/France for the weather and occasionally would like to converse in English to other English speaking people, have nothing against the spanish or French or any other foreigner come to that, it just would be nice for my 8 yr old daughter to be able to communicate with others!

As for Norfolk, been there very nice but NOT for my summer hols, unless sun is guaranteed.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

we took our 9 year old grand daughter to france last easter stayed on aire
at Fort mohan plage, she played with a french girl could not speak to each other but played games and understood each other.

joe


----------

